

Built a business on Parse? You need Zenbox - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/built-a-business-on-parse-you-need-zenbox

======
intropic
This is the first time I've seen Zenbox, it looks really useful but I couldn't
find any pricing information.

~~~
sgrove
Hey Intropic, Zenbox co-founder here. Zenbox is free for showing profiles (up
to 150 per day) from nearly all services, except for Salesforce.

Premium accounts let you update the profiles (Mailchimp, Salesforce, etc.),
subscribe/unsubscribe customers from mailing lists (Mailchimp, Constant
Contact, Mad Mimi, etc.), refund charges (Stripe). It's $29/month, with a
discount up to $19/month when paying for a year up-front.

We haven't published the pricing information yet (it'll be up this week), but
that's what we've been releasing to our beta users so far.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
intropic
Thanks for the information sgrove, I appreciate the info, I'll probably give
Zenbox a try. Good luck!

~~~
sgrove
Appreciate it - we want small startups to be able to use Zenbox without
worrying about the cost until they're getting enough value from it, hence the
free tier.

Any feedback on the product is hugely welcome, sean@zenboxapp.com

------
mkoryak
FYI: There is a typo on that page, "so with Zenbox you'll see your customers
of you Parse app appear right in Gmail when they contact you"

should be 'your parse app' methinks.

~~~
sgrove
Fixed! Thank ya' kindly.

------
pclark
Please support Mail.app

